# External ip to correct server



## norubit (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I have just set up a two new dell r510 servers i have setup Counter Strike server on the backup server (backups up main server) and i need to know how to get the external ip to point to the second server?

here is how the network is set up:

modem
|
server1 (DHCP, DNS, AD, ISS7)
|
Server2 (backup of first server, has Counter Strike dedicated server running on it as a temp)

now when i go to the modem and put the server2 in the dmz zone and point it to server2's static ip, works fine on the net but my websites don't show put it back to server1 no problems there so.

i need it to go to server1 and forward it to server2

both servers are running windows server 2008 r2

modem ip: 192,168,2.1
server1 ip: 192.168.2.2
server2 ip: 192.168.2.3

thanks


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

If I understand you right you want your Counter Strike (server_2) and Web (server_1) servers be accessible from the Internet? If so, you will have to setup port forwarding in your router. You will probably forward ports 80 and 443 to 192.168.2.1 and whatever ports CS uses to 192.168.2.2. It may be more recommended than putting your server in DMZ if it also has access to your LAN. If CS uses same ports as Web server, you will have to see if you can change them, or setup a VPN. Or if you have extra few bucks a month get a second public IP address .


----------



## norubit (Jun 16, 2012)

awesome thanks for that, done the port forwarding and it all works! i am also putting in another line and running them through a load balancer!


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great, glad I could help.


----------

